# MSyellowfin at the Rigs Monday 12/20



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Made a run in rather choppy seas out to the rigs on Monday. Seas were somewhat messy and wind was blowing. Made it out to the 252's in no time. Could not buy a hardtail!, ran over to a few other shallow rigs in search of bait, not luck. Ran to the beercan for bait as well, no soap! So with an empty live well we ran to the Marlin. Shady Lady was there and the bait was concentrated on the SW corner, after a few drifts we just did not like the way it looked. Ran over to Ram Powel where we remained till 7 pm. Arrived back at Sportsman's by 915PM. Ended up with four solid YF, good trip! (once again the Tiagra 16 that Chris V from Sam's hooked me up with were awesome!)



Tuna #1








Tuna #2









Tuna #3









Last tuna








Fighting a tuna








Ram Powel









Video of tuna #3





Great Day on the water! Very blessed to be able to enjoy this awesome fishery!

Robert


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

awesome report and pics man.


----------



## local_hooker (Mar 17, 2009)

So jealous !!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Good job Robert


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice trip:thumbsup:


----------



## hit man (Oct 5, 2007)

AWESOME!! good trip, looks like braving the weather was worth it, congrats!


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job. How long does it take you to run out in that sweet ride in those seas? What is the tiagra 16 setup like ie. line cap and size, rod choice?


----------



## Buche (Jan 19, 2009)

Hell yea. Thats awesome.


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

man those are nice, awesome trip. 

way to make to most of the trip even without live bait


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Buckwild, the 16's I set up for Robert have 400yds of 80lb hollow core with a 150yd topshot of 60lb mono. They are on Star Paraflex 5'9" XXH rods.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice trip!!! Definitely worth the run I'd say...


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

as i expected, an unbelieveable report. nice fish robert! did you end up getting hardtails or chunk for them?


----------



## SteveH (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the great report! I just picked up my new to me boat and hope to see you out there real soon.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Buckwild: takes about 2 hrs give or take to get go Ram powell, depends on seas as to whether we run 40 mph or 55. Sure was nice to leave Ram at 7:00 pm and be back at dock by 9:15!

Cliff: we caught all of them on chunks as bait was no where to be found

Robert


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Lets see some pictures of the boat. I remember seeing one when you got it but would like to see it now. Congrats on the tuna's.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Good job on the tuners. At least someones getting them! Thanks for the report. :thumbup:


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

awesome job guy's! Looks like Tommy was having fun. Glad to see Tye was able to have fun also. I guess that yall had a ritual cleaning the fish...hate I missed that one. That video was cool also. See you soon.


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

great report guys. those are some great action pics.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Way to go Robert, good call on the weather window...those are 4 nice fish!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Pinksnap: Here are a few


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Thats a great report. You have given us hope for a good news years vacation outcome.


----------



## Heartbreaker (Jun 30, 2009)

that is one pretty boat


----------



## d-a (Mar 13, 2010)

Eastern Tackle said:


> Thats a great report. You have given us hope for a good news years vacation outcome.


What? you getting a vacation?

d-a


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Schweet!


----------

